# Spaceman Titan 2



## chongmagic (Feb 15, 2020)

Used one of the new sand texture black enclosures from Tayda. Another nice fuzz.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 15, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Used one of the new sand texture black enclosures from Tayda. Another nice fuzz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!


----------



## Barry (Feb 15, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Feb 15, 2020)

I see your lust for building has out weighed your lust for graphics....  'Nuther nice one.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 16, 2020)

Another nice build!  
I've got this board in the queue.  How's the sound?


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 16, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Another nice build!
> I've got this board in the queue.  How's the sound?



It sounds great, you'll love it.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 17, 2020)

geekmacdaddy said:


> I see your lust for building has out weighed your lust for graphics....  'Nuther nice one.



I wasn't sure what would show up well with the sand texture, I was scared I would mess up the nice finish lol


----------

